# Titanium Frame SS opinions ????



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, specifically, Kona Hei Hei, Dean Colonel frames.

So, I'm 5'10" and probably somewhere around 200 lbs... And I like to stand on 175 to 180 mm cranks and pound my pedals. I can spin when the time is right as well, but I really like to power my bikes.

Right now, I'm riding Yo Eddy's (I have a '91 and a '99). 

I'd like opinions of whether you think I'd like either of the aforementioned Ti frames. I have never ridden either. I have ridden a newer IF Ti Deluxe SS and LOVED it. Have any of you built one of these or something really similar into a SS? How did it ride? Flexy at all when you stomped the pedals?

Thanks in advance for humoring me.

--jim


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

*Another option*

Carver from Bikeman.com .
I have an aluminium 96er and love it. I am currently planning a Ti snowbike with Davis. Custom options, great customer service, abike built just for you.

No, I don't work for bikeman, nor am I sponsored by them. I'm tooooo slooowww


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

Don't forget to talk to James at Black Sheep Bikes if you are considering a Ti SS. He makes 26ers and 29ers (for your height I'd see if 29ers feel okay)... I have a Ti SS 29er from him and it rides like a champ. James can build the bike with more or less compliance (flex) depending on your likes/riding style etc. Can't recommend him enough...

http://www.blacksheepbikes.com


----------



## TheNewOriginal (May 2, 2004)

*Dean Colonel*

I've been riding my Dean Colonel (w/ modular dropouts) for about a year now and I absolutly love them.
While I'm a bit lighter than you, I am also what you might call an aggresive rider and I found the colonel to be stiff when pedaling (mashing) hard but also soft when landing an occasional drop.

As for sizing, at approx. 6', I was fortunate enough to find a frame that was inbetween a medium and a large, my racing buddy which is exactly your height, enjoys his medium very much.

In short, This is probably one of the best bikes I ever owned and I can't see any reason for ever replacing them :thumbsup:

Not really on the subject... but I added another picture of my racing buddy and me, during a Marathon that took place near the dead-sea, Israel.
We both rode our Deans straight to the SS podium, and to a great overall placing


----------



## Molasses (Aug 12, 2004)

Not post on a bike line that you didn't mention, but I ride a titus 11. Has the ability to ride SS or geared is nice and stiff in the bb area for a heavier rider who rides hard. Titus is moving to more compliant ti ht in the Fireline but the 11 may be had for lower costs. If interested I have a LBS near me that has leftover 2006 med/large frames (I ended up needing a small) that I can give you the details via a PM.


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*5'11 and 215*

My 2003 Dean Colonel SS has pretty tight rear tire clearance at the chainstays. I'm 5'11" and 215lbs and I can make a standard 2.1" tire rub the chainstays when I crank it down. Ti is flexy back there but it has it's plusses for overall compliance.

Also - Stay away from the EBB ti frames if you ask me. My next SS will have horizontal style rear end dropouts (or "fork-ends" for those that are easily offended).


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

*Another Dean vote*

I am very happy with my 26" Deal Colonel SS. I had them blow out the chainstays some so I could run bigger tires with ease. Love the slider dropouts, no issues so far.


----------



## SSconny (Dec 24, 2003)

ditto on what has been said about the Dean Colonel. I'm 5'9" 150, and the bike rides like a dream come true- rigid fork, or suspension. Dean put a larger dia. downtube on my frame due to my riding style, and to stiffen the bike a tad. The mod. slider drop outs are so easy to adjust. 
The one thing to be aware of is your wait time for a frame. Dean may tell you 6-9 weeks, but it might be more like 16 weeks. Be patient- it'll pay off for years and years!

SSconny:thumbsup:


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

SSconny said:


> ditto on what has been said about the Dean Colonel. I'm 5'9" 150, and the bike rides like a dream come true- rigid fork, or suspension. Dean put a larger dia. downtube on my frame due to my riding style, and to stiffen the bike a tad. The mod. slider drop outs are so easy to adjust.
> The one thing to be aware of is your wait time for a frame. Dean may tell you 6-9 weeks, but it might be more like 16 weeks. Be patient- it'll pay off for years and years!
> 
> SSconny:thumbsup:


we're roughly the same weight, and I also asked for ride feel on the stiffer side... they delivered perfectly as far as I am concerned.... Its a magical combination of stiffness and compliance... Ditto on the delivery times... if you are in a rush, you will be upset. For me though, waiting a few more weeks than promised was no big deal, considering the quality of the final product.


----------



## Molasses (Aug 12, 2004)

*Just because I don't need an excuse to show pics...*

Here is my beauty- I love it.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

jh4rt said:


> Right now, I'm riding Yo Eddy's (I have a '91 and a '99).


/envy



jh4rt said:


> I have ridden a newer IF Ti Deluxe SS and LOVED it. Have any of you built one of these or something really similar into a SS? How did it ride? Flexy at all when you stomped the pedals?


I have had both a steel IF and a Ti IF. Neither were flexy, but both had a plush ride. I recently sold the Ti bike as I miss the feel of steel.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

*So......*



BikeMojo said:


> /envy
> 
> I have had both a steel IF and a Ti IF. Neither were flexy, but both had a plush ride. I recently sold the Ti bike as I miss the feel of steel.


The question on many peeps minds... what's next for you? 26, 27.5, 29 SS, Geared, sliders, ebb? Inquiring minds want to know... ok, I want to know.

My next steed will be a Ti, will have sliders, will fit big wheels (not certain on 27.5 or 29 yet) a considerably shorter a-c ti fork than the current 490mm niner fork and some other goodies.

Your turn... spill it.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

*Yo!*



Fat Bob said:


> The question on many peeps minds... what's next for you? 26, 27.5, 29 SS, Geared, sliders, ebb? Inquiring minds want to know... ok, I want to know.
> 
> My next steed will be a Ti, will have sliders, will fit big wheels (not certain on 27.5 or 29 yet) a considerably shorter a-c ti fork than the current 490mm niner fork and some other goodies.
> 
> Your turn... spill it.


Lots in the works.....

The Ibis Mojo SS is to be built back up soon, I plan to take it to Terlingua this month.

That frees up the Spot frame, It will go on the eBay chopping block unless my wife wants it, she has expressed interest in it.

But that leaves me in need of a good steel geared HT. The plan is as it has been.... A nice tribute to our friend Eddy. I have already been in contact with Christopher.

My bikes will remain 26".

I may be able to head out to Govt't Cheese today (sun).


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

BikeMojo said:


> Lots in the works.....
> 
> The Ibis Mojo SS is to be built back up soon, I plan to take it to Terlingua this month.
> 
> ...


Not sure what the a-c is on the signature fork, but you _may_ be able to fit a 650 in there if you want to try something with bigger hoops.... I'm just sayin'....


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

what about the vassago optimus ti
http://www.vassagocycles.com/optimusti.html


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

me: 5'11, 180lbs, long torso/short legs/sprinters thighs. definitely a low-rpm, stand-and-mash rider.

bike: '99 king kahuna, 180mm cranks, 2:1 gearing. rock solid. *way* stiffer than my steel paramount (prestige).

if you go kona, i'd suggest the kk (vs hh) for your purposes. very similar frames, but the kk is gussetted at the head tube/down tube junction and has ovalized down and top tubes. the kona long-and-low geometry suits me very well, climbs great, handles well (even w/a long stem & slightly too long forks).


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

C'mon buddy. Pull the trigger and don't look back. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Which trigger?*



Upchuck said:


> C'mon buddy. Pull the trigger and don't look back. You won't be disappointed.


You mean the one where I push you off the trail on one of our rides and take your bike?

 :madman: :madmax:

OBVIOUSLY, I'm just kidding, right? Envy isn't a real emotion.

I'm working on it buddy. Want to buy a '99 YO?

--jimbo


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

jh4rt said:


> Want to buy a '99 YO?
> 
> --jimbo


Hey jimbo, what is the info on your ride?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

BikeMojo said:


> Hey jimbo, what is the info on your ride?


It's a sweet ride. I've ridden it a couple of times when Jimmy's incessant whining gets the better of me and I let him ride my IF.

BTW, my new bike isn't slated to arrive for another month  . So the Steel Deluxe isn't listed yet.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

BikeMojo said:


> Hey jimbo, what is the info on your ride?


Alan - I sent you an email.


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Just to throw it out there, but I'm in the same position in trying to decide who I want to build my SS specific Ti hard tail. I've done a lot of research and sat on it a while and have narrowed it down to either Blacksheep or the more likely, Kent Ericksen, (founder of Moots). There isn't one thing I could say that swung me one way or the other because they both know what they're doing. The only thing I had trouble with is choosing between EBB and sliders. Sliders won. 

The IF's are sweet too, but Ericksen seems to do more with the way the tubing is drawn/shaped, (I'm 6'1", 200 lbs and want a stiff frame with a good ride). The tubes on the IF's seem to be straight drawn without much vary, and I don't want a butted (weakened) frame. Butting is great on smaller frames, but when you get taller people, they tend to be heavier as well, and ride larger frames that flex more due to the leverage of the longer tubing. When you butt a tube there is a decrease of the torsional rigidity that keeps decreasing as the tube gets longer. Titanium already flexes more than most other materials, when you compare apples to apples, but is more workable in shaping without weakening too much and I like how Ericksen takes advantage of that.<O</O
<O</O

I'm sure it doesn't make a night and day difference, on which of the 3 builders I've mentioned I use, but I've ridden a lot of different things over the years and know what I want, and I "believe" Ericksen and Blacksheep come the closest. Some will like IF more for different reasons, and so on.<O</O
<O</O

Now, once I get the go from the boss after the holidays, I hope to start the process. I'm trying to be a very good boy till then.<O</O


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

Upchuck said:


> It's a sweet ride. I've ridden it a couple of times when Jimmy's incessant whining gets the better of me and I let him ride my IF.
> 
> BTW, my new bike isn't slated to arrive for another month  . So the Steel Deluxe isn't listed yet.


No go on the YO.

Keep me in mind for that Deluxe.


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

Matt Chester, Jim Kish-- lotsa other custom ti framemakers out there.


----------



## ost (Oct 22, 2007)

have you considered the Voodoo D-Jab, it's got sliding dropouts too!!!

here's mine, 2 months old, i love it to bits!!!


----------



## rapidcarbon (Dec 12, 2007)

How much would it cost to get a Ti frame from blacksheep and voodoo?

I am considering a Ti SS 29er too, and here is my list so far:

1. DeSalvo: $2000
2. Quiring $1600
3. Steve Potts $3200

I am leaning on DeSalvo now


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.vassagocycles.com/optimusti.html

frame and a WB carbon fork for $1429

i believe it based off the jabberwockies geometry... /shrug.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

rapidcarbon said:


> How much would it cost to get a Ti frame from blacksheep and voodoo?
> 
> I am considering a Ti SS 29er too, and here is my list so far:
> 
> ...


Give Carl Strong a call too. He an absolute professional and his welds are amazing.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

I bought my husband a Kona King Kahuna Ti frame for his wedding gift. He loved the ride, except for the 19" was too big for him  So now we have to sell it. :madman: 

If you decide to go 29er Ti SS, I'd recommend checking out the Vassago Optimus Ti, as well. I have yet to ride one, but the geometry is the same as my steel 29er SS, which rocks.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Ok, Ok......*



Upchuck said:


> C'mon buddy. Pull the trigger and don't look back. You won't be disappointed.


It isn't "outing" if you've already purchased it, right? Because I just bought this as the beginning of my new ride...

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/512563580.html


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

jh4rt said:


> It isn't "outing" if you've already purchased it, right? Because I just bought this as the beginning of my new ride...
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/512563580.html


wicked deal. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*...Sold out?.... A little*

OK.

So I decided to build this bike 1x9. I got a killer deal on a set of Industry Nine wheels. I have had it out for two rides now, and am absolutely in love with this bike. Here are some pics of my build:


































Build Details:

18" Ti IF Deluxe
Fox Vanilla RLC 125 (Set up for 80mm travel)
CK headset
Hayes Hydraulic Levers / Brakes / Rotors
Salsa SUL stem
Monkey Lite bars
SRAM x-9 rear shifter / derrailleur
Shimano XT M-730 Cranks
XTR 9 speed rear cassette
Industry 9 Ultra-lite wheelset
Specialized Ti Skewers
Kenda Nevegal up front / Small block 8 rear 
DT Swiss Tubeless Kit

I'm having some issues with the chain falling off, so am planning on switching the current FSA Track ring with Salsa 34T DH ring, Salsa Bash Guard, and a jump-stop.

I LOVE THIS BIKE !!!

It may eventually make its way back to SS, but for now this is my gearie. The budget, after getting talked into the I-9 wheelset by the LBS, was a little sore, so I had to give up one of my Yo-Eddy(s) to make this work. .... BikeMojo isn't so envious any more. ;-) Congrats!


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

jh4rt said:


> I'm having some issues with the chain falling off, so am planning on switching the current FSA Track ring with Salsa 34T DH ring, Salsa Bash Guard, and a jump-stop.
> !


I was going to suggest just this set up with the single. A bash guard/chain guide and an N-Gear Jump Stop will be perfect

http://www.gvtc.com/~ngear/












jh4rt said:


> I had to give up one of my Yo-Eddy(s) to make this work. .... BikeMojo isn't so envious any more. ;-) Congrats!


Everybody wins!


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

BikeMojo said:


> Everybody wins!


oh yea.

X Post to Vintage.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

jh4rt said:


> OK.
> 
> So I decided to build this bike 1x9.


you should be ashamed of yourself...

truly...

/shun


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Why? 


Mallanaga said:


> you should be ashamed of yourself...
> 
> truly...
> 
> /shun


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

he put gears on that beautiful thing!!

_(this is the single-speed forum... i'm allowed these mockeries...)_


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Mallanaga said:


> he put gears on that beautiful thing!!
> 
> _(this is the single-speed forum... i'm allowed these mockeries...)_


Oops! Forgot where I was. Flame on.


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*I'll be ashamed later.*

Right now, I'm enjoying things on this bike too much.

It may go back to being SS at some point...when the derrailleurs start giving me issues...and then...I'll be ashamed as hell. But, it won't be hard to convert back to SS... right?

But, I'll always have this frame.

I still have my SS Yo Eddy, and don't intend to put gears on any other bikes in the near future.

Ok... rationalization aside...I admit it ... I'm a little ashamed...


----------



## Swervemonk (Sep 11, 2007)

*Nice D'Jab*

Ost,
That's one nice D'Jab. Can you list specs of build and maybe weight, and of course your thoughts on the sweet ride.


----------



## ost (Oct 22, 2007)

Swervemonk,
the D Jab is one sweet frame but by no means a high end titanium frame, or a light weight at 1785g for the 18" size. i'm prettty sure all the tubes are straight gauge and not butted. it does though have a very smooth ride, especially noticable over exposed roots. 

build is Fox F100RLC, Hope headset, Hope Pro2/Mavic 717/DT Aerolite custom built wheels, M960 XTR Crank (modified), Surly Cog, Wipperman SS chain, Thompson X4 stem and Masterpiece seatpost, Hope M4 and mono mini brakes, WTB saddle - No carbon Fibre parts on the bike!!! in that photo tyres are Maxxis Flyweight 330's, and it weighed in at 9.2kg, but it now has Maxxis Crossmark tyres and it weighs a bit over 9.5kg


----------



## dredburt (Oct 12, 2008)

*I just built My Voodo Zaka 29er*

My previous 29er SS were GF Rig ( Aluminum) and Surly KM (Steel)
Both Of these bike do not even come close to a Voodoo Zaka ride. Climbing and compliance of this bike are unbelievable. Also combo of Brooks Saddle, Lay Back Ti Seat Post and Ti frame itself make it feel like this bike has 2" of travel. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

dredburt said:


> My previous 29er SS were GF Rig ( Aluminum) and Surly KM (Steel)
> Both Of these bike do not even come close to a Voodoo Zaka ride. Climbing and compliance of this bike are unbelievable. Also combo of Brooks Saddle, Lay Back Ti Seat Post and Ti frame itself make it feel like this bike has 2" of travel. :thumbsup:


As much as you want many ti parts, please, please, pretty please, for the sake of your teeth, don't ride that Specialized Ti stem. I've seen many, many of them crack and fail terribly.


----------



## dredburt (Oct 12, 2008)

You say many failed,
How many is many?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

dredburt said:


> You say many failed,
> How many is many?


I've personally seen 4 or 5 broken when I worked at a Specialized dealer plus read the mtbr reviews...

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/controls/Stem/specialized/ti-stem/PRD_353224_149crx.aspx

Nice looking Voodoo by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## dredburt (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes,
I have read the reviews. Thank you for letting me know. I do not want to brake my ribs again or teeth. I will replace this stem with a different brand ASAP. Most likely call Black Sheep and order one from them. This way I will know for sure that this thing is not going to brake on me.
Thanks again INDIGOSKY


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

I ~love~ titanium goodies too, but I couldn't see anyone getting hurt over that. Now I just have to save for a Moots stem...


----------

